# Apache has problem starting .....httpd.pid error.

## TheWart

When I try to start Apache, it spits out:

"(20014)Error string not specified yet: Error retrieving pid file logs/httpd.pid"

The document root is set correctly, and Apache used to load fine.  I have no clue what to do.  Any ideas?

----------

## TheWart

Well, that made me feel dumb.  I just removed the file, and tried to startup Apache, and it worked!

----------

## cca93014

There's a parameter "zap" that you can use with the startup scripts:

```
/etc/init.d/apache zap
```

will do this for you if things get confused...

----------

